
The next 45 days are the ‘most critical period in U.S. financial history’ - spking
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-next-45-days-are-the-most-critical-period-in-us-financial-history-says-stock-market-expert-who-profited-in-1987-and-2008-crises-2020-04-15
======
m0llusk
Very strange that before the virus people were talking about how a record
breaking time between recessions was among a number of indicators pointing to
a recession, likely a strong recession that would rule out the possibility of
a V shaped recovery. Now everything is because of the virus and reactions to
the virus. Never mind that markets had been hollowed out by nearly a decade of
rampant low interest stock buy backs and other future wrecking methodologies.
Essentially the only content in this article is yet more evidence that current
market followers are incapable of even the most basic introspection.

------
newyankee
Looking for substance which is missing in this article, just what almost
everyone knows with no unique insight

~~~
onetimemanytime
Probably no one has that insight. No doubt some will emerge right, by virtue
that every option has been mentioned.

After 1918...didn't we have the roaring 20's? Can we hope for that scenario? I
know WWI also ended

~~~
user5994461
After 1918 a major part of the population was dead and cities were destroyed.

It's hard to fathom how much destruction there was. Have a look at this aerial
view of a village before and after artillery fire.
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e5/Passchen...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e5/Passchendaele_aerial_view-r.jpg)

Of course there was growth afterward to rebuild and repopulate. This is
nothing like the current crisis that doesn't destroy homes and hardly kill
anybody.

